# Amalgamated Diesel Fuel Additive



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Gary Pipenger at Amalgamated Inc. has agreed to sell his additive #21665-15 which is the same product they sell to the Co-op's in Indiana, Ohio and Southern Illinois. It is the best possible additive they can make for the farm market. Pricing for 21665-15 additive is $50.00 per 5-gallon can plus shipping ($40.00 for 5-gallon can) or $495.00 per 55-gallon drum plus freight costs. 

Yes, 5 gallons is a LOT but that is the smallest size they sell. Normally they sell to commercial fuel handlers but he has agreed to sell it to Tractor Forum members at a discount price. I use a good bit of diesel so 5 gallons is a good size for me, but maybe you may want to split a can with a friend or two. One 5 gallon can treats 1875 gallons of diesel. 

Several members over on the Turbo Diesel Register have been using this additive with positive reviews. Gary has also agreed to answer any questions about diesel fuel additives you may have as well right here in this forum. I have invited him to post with us here if any of you have questions. Might be interesting. :thumbsup: 



Amalgamted Inc.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Durwood, are you near Fort Wayne? Maybe we could work deal if you are ever driving your truck down towards my neck of the woods:question: I could buy 4 cans and save $120 shipping.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Come to think of it, has anyone heard from Durwood lately??? I have not heard from him in a while.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

r u talking to your self lol


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hes a hot shot driver:driving: so he might be on the road.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I do that every now and then. :quiet: :winky: :spinsmile


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

chief is that the stuff u were talkin bout that i need?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You bet! The guys over on Turbo Diesel Register have been using it for a good while and like it. Have not heard any negative comments on it.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You bet! The guys over on Turbo Diesel Register have been using it for a good while and like it. Have not heard any negative comments on it. *


Whats turbo diesel register


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Whats turbo diesel register *


website for Dodge Cummins diesel pickups. 

TDR


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

welcome!


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:question: 
OK, Whats the big advantage of using this product:question: I kinda like Pri-G myself.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:dazed: 

OOPS!!, Really meant to say PRI-D, PRI-G is the gasolene treatment


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The biggest advantage I would say is cost. This particular formula raises cetane 6 points and max's out the additives for lubrication, anti-ice, anti-gel, and fuel stabilizer.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't think you gas engine would like this additive too much.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have just about used up most of my summer fuel additive and am still considering a couple of pales of the this product. How far are you from Ft. Wayne Durwood? Any other members around the Ft. Wayne area?


----------

